# How to test for Methanol



## Wineman727 (May 13, 2010)

Alright so I was wondering how to test for methanol in alcohol? Im making some "Mountain Dew" from corn kernels, water and yeast. I dont wanna go blind so how can I test for it? I also want to know so I can test some poorly fermented wine.


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2010)

You dont have to worry about this in any wine, it is the distillation process that concentrates this to the pint it can possibly become a threat and really only if you were to extract that all by itself and drink it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 22, 2010)

This brings memories of M*A*S*H


----------



## St Allie (May 22, 2010)

Distilling is legal in New Zealand.

one of the few places in the world.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2010)

I know you lucky woman so stop rubbing it in!


----------



## Mud (May 22, 2010)

Sure has been a lot of methanol questions lately.


----------

